# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Video review và HDSD máy khoan bàn thông minh ZWB4116G

## ngochieu5522

Cùng xem hướng dẫn sử dụng máy khoan bàn thông minh ZWB4116G nhé.
Loại máy này là một trong số rất ít máy khoan bàn đang có mặt trên thị trường được trang bị động cơ đồng bộ 3 pha hiệu suất cao, tiết kiệm điện. 
Điều khiển số thông minh.
2 chức năng độc lập là khoan và ta rô, trong đó khoan là tự động
Có động cơ ăn phôi tự động độc lập

----------

